# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Alimentação de caranguejos-eremitas

## José Passos Campainha

_Os caranguejos-eremitas são predadores  e no habitat natural comem moluscos (principalmente bivalves), equinodermas, vermes, restos alimentares de outros animais e até mesmo outros crustáceos.

No aquário, aceitam muito bem qualquer tipo de alimento congelado (camarão, mexilhão, etc). Não convém alimenta-los com animais inteiros (vivos ou mortos recentemente - ex: mexilhão), pois são vorazes e, com o movimento das quelas, das maxilas e mesmo com as antenas, "espalham" o alimento dilacerado por todos os lados.

Quando são pequenos ou de espécies menores, comem restos deixados por outros habitantes do aquário, sendo que algumas espécies utilizam as algas como complemento alimentar._ 

Que tipo de alimentação deve ser dada aos eremitas da nossa costa?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpa mas não entendo para que é que colocaste mais este tópico!!! A resposta à tua pergunta está acima... :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Não fiz bem a pergunta e não me fiz entender, mas julgo que a minha questão é pertinente.

A minha dúvida é saber que tipo de dieta têm os eremitas da nossa costa e o texto do tópico não esclarece. Pois se for só algas será desnecessário introduzir no aqua outro tipo de alimentos que não venham a ser consumidos e acabem por desequilibrar as condições.  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A minha dúvida é saber que tipo de dieta têm os eremitas da nossa costa e o texto do tópico não esclarece. Pois se for só algas será desnecessário introduzir no aqua outro tipo de alimentos que não venham a ser consumidos e acabem por desequilibrar as condições.


A sério!!! Continuo sem entender... No texto diz:

"No aquário, aceitam muito bem qualquer tipo de alimento congelado (camarão, mexilhão, etc). Não convém alimenta-los com animais inteiros (vivos ou mortos recentemente - ex: mexilhão), pois são vorazes e, com o movimento das quelas, das maxilas e mesmo com as antenas, "espalham" o alimento dilacerado por todos os lados.

Quando são pequenos ou de espécies menores, comem restos deixados por outros habitantes do aquário, sendo que algumas espécies utilizam as algas como complemento alimentar."

Ou seja... comem de tudo e utilizam as algas como complemento.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bem. Então não se trata de eremitas com tipo de alimentação exclusivamente vegetariana, à base de algas. Vou alimentar os meus com pequenos bocados de mexilhão e verificar como se comportam, se comem tudo ou deixam resíduos e adaptar as quantidades às necessidades.

----------

